# Rescues of the Month January 2012



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The Rescues of the Month January 2012 are:

Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue

And

Golden Retriever Rescue of South Florida


Goldheart Golden Retriever Rescue
GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue*

Available Goldens:
http://www.goldheart.org/adopting/available.html

To make a Donation:
http://www.goldheart.org/donate.html

Or you can mail a check to:
GoldHeart
P.O. Box 522
Owings Mills, MD 21117

AND

Golden Retriever Rescue South Florida
http://www.goldenrescuesouthflorida.com/index.html

Available Goldens:
http://goldenrescue.weebly.com/

To make a donation:
How to Help

Or mail a check to:
Golden Rescue South Florida
c/o Carol Johnson 
PO Box 660155 
Miami Springs, Fl. 33266


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

